# Testing reports by Janoshik



## Emily (Jul 9, 2019)

Janoshik steroid testing​Test E powder and Injectable oils were tested by third-labs, Janoshik analytical. Is Janoshik a reliable source of testing industry wide or is this some guy in his basement with some testing equipment arbitrarily making up test results.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 9, 2019)

yep and landmark and everyone else they go by to spam everyone everywhere,.....not sure how the hell they keep getting peoples emails either... i get 3 rando's perday in spam from these people....

glad ur using Jano tho...heard goods and bads....


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 24, 2020)

Why would a real legit testing company put there legit name on a forum that sell illegal steroids???


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 24, 2020)

jolter604 said:


> Why would a real legit testing company put there legit name on a forum that sell illegal steroids???


Janoshik Legit​I don't understand the question? I've got one for you....why would a guy who I know to be intelligent and well respected go to work for D-RED even after he was indicted and charged by the feds for a second time.

I addressed you at the other spot that starts with an "M" about this very topic. Don't think you've seen it yet? The indictment was unsealed....D-RED, his ex-bride, ex-brides new hubby and some other clown were picked up, processed, and then D-RED was fitted for a GPS ankle monitor and released to the street all within a 12hr time period.

I've heard guys say, "D-RED must need money for his defense?" as a reason he's selling again. Also how he must be off his rocker for jumping right back in(as Nuclear). D-RED was already doing the feds bidding when this latest indictment was unsealed. He was caught doing to much, He pissed off the prosecuting US Attorney. D-RED knew it was coming. His attorney had a deal in place that would see to it he wouldn't spend a single night in custody. He was able to swing it because he used the fact that he needed to get back to the Community as any long absence would mean all the work he's put in for the feds would be for not.
The feds, by design, is a slow moving system. I've never seen what D-RED managed to pull off on indictment day before it happened....and I haven't seen it since.
Why does it not happen same day? Well, its not just the prosecuting attorney and judge that's involved. Its a Monster, and a completely separate entity, US Probation Dept. A probation officer has to be appointed and a ankle monitor ordered and brought to the hearing. D-RED was granted Pre Trial Release. Its basically the same process and daily rules as a guy just released from federal prison who then transfers out of the Bureau of Prisons custody and made property of US Probation. There are not US Probation Officers hanging out at arraignments with a box of ankle bracelets. There isn't. For all the rest of humanity, a bond hearing is scheduled and this is when things start to get hammered out. By the 2nd or 3rd bond hearing and if Pre Trial Release is going to be granted, US Probation is contacted. In total it is 2 weeks on the fast side and a month and longer before a guy sees the light of day.
Guys on Pre Trial Release call the same # the guys on Federal Probation call to see if they have to report the next morning between 5am and 9am for urinalysis. They have to call every night after 6pm and will be called for testing 4 times a month.
Same rules as far as traveling, He can't leave the Biggest Little State in the Union without his pretrial probation officers consent.
I apologize if this post is rambling and disorganized. I'm beat. Long day. Very grateful my days being under the thumb of our gov't are behind me. After serving a 60 month federal prison sentence, I completed(though far from successfully) 60 months of Supervised Release(probation). I am very familiar with the fed system and know when things are funny. Things are absolutely off the rails with hysteria where D-RED is concerned.
The feds take bodies in trade for reduced sentences and for granting things like Pre Trial Release. I've always liked you, Jolter. But I have to wonder how deep into things are you?


----------



## Deadhead (Nov 24, 2020)

biggerben692000 said:


> I don't understand the question? I've got one for you....why would a guy who I know to be intelligent and well respected go to work for D-RED even after he was indicted and charged by the feds for a second time.
> I addressed you at the other spot that starts with an "M" about this very topic. Don't think you've seen it yet? The indictment was unsealed....D-RED, his ex-bride, ex-brides new hubby and some other clown were picked up, processed, and then D-RED was fitted for a GPS ankle monitor and released to the street all within a 12hr time period.
> I've heard guys say, "D-RED must need money for his defense?" as a reason he's selling again. Also how he must be off his rocker for jumping right back in(as Nuclear). D-RED was already doing the feds bidding when this latest indictment was unsealed. He was caught doing to much, He pissed off the prosecuting US Attorney. D-RED knew it was coming. His attorney had a deal in place that would see to it he wouldn't spend a single night in custody. He was able to swing it because he used the fact that he needed to get back to the Community as any long absence would mean all the work he's put in for the feds would be for not.
> The feds, by design, is a slow moving system. I've never seen what D-RED managed to pull off on indictment day before it happened....and I haven't seen it since.
> ...



Normally i wouldnt post on an older post that got bumped.... but... SHOTS FIRED..... that is all.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 24, 2020)

If the Feds were after anyone it would be other labs.
And if you have real proof he is dred then post it.

Feds after small buys would be such a waste of tax money.

That would be like operating crack head were they would go after people buying small amounts of Coke.

Not even small packs international that are seized are taken into fed interest.
Now that would be more of Feds thing then small buys with in the domestic area.
And sense covid only about 50% of international packs are making it threw the Chicago facility. 

Now back to the REAL TOPIC why would a legitimate testing company go on a steroid page and make a screen name and do business and call them selfs a real medical lab testing company????
And not take payments from labs to make there gear look legit and damage other labs???
And then go to random threads and chime in like a regular member.....


----------



## mudkicker (Nov 24, 2020)

maybe the substances are not illegal in company's country :32 (6):


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 25, 2020)

jolter604 said:


> If the Feds were after anyone it would be other labs.
> And if you have real proof he is dred then post it.
> 
> Feds after small buys would be such a waste of tax money.
> ...



I'll wager you don't much care, but I had held you in higher regard than other members who turn to repping for sources and labs and then rep for multiple labs all around the Community without minding who's behind them. D-REDS money is as green and pct express's. You repped for pct express for a time....not sure if you still do? They have made the Scammers List/thread on multiple boards.
I'll also never understand how guys can convince themselves that they know enough about how the feds operate to decide that having a hand in pushing a source operated by a guy who is known by those of us who have been around as a scamming thief. The owner of this board has said as much about D-RED. You also know Nuclear was/is D-RED. Post the proof? You and I and a large # of veteran members know its him. 
If I have real proof post it? What, you think if you speak sternly I'm going to fall in line? Take that tone with me again and I'll pollute every thread you earn from with the not so attractive truths about who you've worked for and how you very well may be under investigation and steering clear is the only prudent thing to do. You know, things I used to do in the old days.,,,,maybe you should apologize for being a dick?

The above IS the real story. You talk about Jano as if you've never heard of him? I know what you're doing...because I was at the board where you started your second career. You know that HPLC testing will soon be the norm...even on shitholes like ASF. The owner of ASF...Mr Flim Flam Dimmagio was indicted a couple of months back for knowingly putting illegal PED's into the products labeled as Dietary Supplements. He was first to sign a deal and cooperate with the feds leaving his 2 partners holding their dicks.
You saw where we exposed custom when he was repping for Praetorian(sp?) He was so pissed that he wasn't given the heads up...wasn't told that the order he earned commission off of was going to be sent off for testing. He thought that slip would get by? He was saying had he known testing was coming he would've sent the "Good Stuff" He said that wasn't what he meant. However, when the results showed that every vial contained the same combo of Deca and test Prop(was that it?).
It looked like they brewed whatever was left on the shelf.
It was uncomfortable to watch if you considered custom a friend of the Community. Thankfully I know custom to be nothing more than a parasite who exploits the membership at every shit board he infects. He is what's wrong with the Community. He could've picked the righteous side...but that side doesn't pay as well. Shortsightedness is a sickness greedy folks suffer from. I was happy to be one of the guys to give custom the cyber equivalent of a punch in the mouth. 
ASF had no choice. They were forced to ban the source that pays the least. Praetorian was the sacrificial lamb. Uncle Z with 3 different brands was allowed to use one of his get out of jail free cards when Purity was proven to have doctored Tren Hex results. The original results were produced and the tren hex was shown to be about 50% of label claims. 
All that went down over a 5 or 6 day span. 
Jano's testing is accepted as truth. As is chem4tox. Are you asking the same question of chem4tox? Thing is, you already know all I've blabbered on about. Curse you for making me waste my time! I fear you've fallen to far. You may not be worth saving at this point you arrogant, aggressive, pick pocket! I suddenly have the urge to keep my hand on my wallet.
I am making a prediction...you, jolter, will rue the day you challenged me here. There are so many ways your decisions can come back and cut you down in your prime. Your homeboy custom was slaughtered in the twilight of his existence at asf. He's finally getting cozy again. Built up his wall of bullshit with lies and false claims. 
Thats the thing about me. I don't know when enough is enough. If something is still stealing oxygen the foot stays on the neck. 



mudkicker said:


> maybe the substances are not illegal in company's country :32 (6):



Winner winner, chicken ....well, you know the rest. Jolter already knew this. He's playing dumb trying to steer things in the direction that best suits him. If we were into paying off guys to get them to pick the side we want him to be on, jolter is ready to sell out to the highest bidder. I can almost see jolter standing outside my AMPM with his cup out panhandling aggressively promising to fulfill your every desire for a $10 bill.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 25, 2020)

biggerben692000 said:


> I'll wager you don't much care, but I had held you in higher regard than other members who turn to repping for sources and labs and then rep for multiple labs all around the Community without minding who's behind them. D-REDS money is as green and pct express's. You repped for pct express for a time....not sure if you still do? They have made the Scammers List/thread on multiple boards.
> I'll also never understand how guys can convince themselves that they know enough about how the feds operate to decide that having a hand in pushing a source operated by a guy who is known by those of us who have been around as a scamming thief. The owner of this board has said as much about D-RED. You also know Nuclear was/is D-RED. Post the proof? You and I and a large # of veteran members know its him.
> If I have real proof post it? What, you think if you speak sternly I'm going to fall in line? Take that tone with me again and I'll pollute every thread you earn from with the not so attractive truths about who you've worked for and how you very well may be under investigation and steering clear is the only prudent thing to do. You know, things I used to do in the old days.,,,,maybe you should apologize for being a dick?
> 
> ...


Look I am not here to challenge anyone.
I'm just saying I am not believing this guy to be a real test company.
Some heavy shit to do this, expensive schooling and expensive equipment. A refurbished machine is about 20-30k
And the equipment to read the machine analyst is about 10-15k refurbished or used.

https://www.truesdail.com/drug-testing-laboratory-equipment/


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 26, 2020)

jolter604 said:


> Look I am not here to challenge anyone.
> I'm just saying I am not believing this guy to be a real test company.
> Some heavy shit to do this, expensive schooling and expensive equipment. A refurbished machine is about 20-30k
> And the equipment to read the machine analyst is about 10-15k refurbished or used.
> ...



Ok...I'll play along. So, you're trying to discredit this Jano by posting links showing prices of equipment needed to do HPLC testing? Its really irritating me that I'm answering questions you already know the answers too. You, jolter signing up as a regular member is a bit of a stretch, isn't it? How many different hats are you wearing? You rep for more labs than any other guy I know. Do you have any more involvement with any of them than just being a rep? 
I mean, being a rep is more than enough to go after someone who has returned results showing a labs products to be less than advertised, isn't it? The gravy train could be rolling along and then bad results can end things almost immediately. Loss of some income can really piss off the recipients of a labs gear sales...a guy just like you. 
Which lab that you work for has been shown to be selling products that don't meet label claims? Because I don't think anything else would pull you off your money making grind. 
I'm gonna bring Jano here to answer your questions. Level the playing field. I have a feeling you've butted heads with him in the past. 
You've shown yourself to be less than honest with this smear campaign. You are about as far from being a regular member as one can get. I'll be back with the target of your campaign.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 26, 2020)

All I'm saying is that he is like a ugl lab.
His testing is as reliable as the labs who sell gear.
He could love naps and hate Pharmacon.
And then make results look bad.
Not saying he does not test gear. 
It's just a theory or could be true.
Just compair the web site of one testing company and then his.
And then a member told me to look at the sticky on meso and the thread here.
Just like a ugl saying there products were actually real pharmaceutical and they make tren or eq. 
https://janoshik.com/tests/

https://www.labochemtox.com/en/home


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 26, 2020)

jolter604 said:


> All I'm saying is that he is like a ugl lab.
> His testing is as reliable as the labs who sell gear.
> He could love naps and hate Pharmacon.
> And then make results look bad.
> ...



I'll ask again. How and why are you upset? You going to tell me one of the labs you work for weren't effected negatively? I'll also say that jano had a rough go of it when he first started off. Since he has been thoroughly vetted by people smarted than you and I, jolter. Unmarked samples....dozens,...were sent to jano and he has passed the vetting process. Jano has been determined to provide an important service to the Community. Its not surprising that its a rep who is most active on Source boards....boards who give sources moderator control over their threads and who are purely for profit is the one looking to discredit a guy who has worked hard to win the trust of countless members across the Community.
You'd be smart to get on board with testing. You can talk all the shit you want. You can't stop the momentum that has seen control taken back by the consumer who for a long time was at the mercy of their source who in turn was at the mercy of their raw powder supplier.
We stumbled through the Lab Max days. Those results are not accurate. The final word in testing is HPLC Mass Spec testing. Its become affordable and has made the amount of clean accurately dosed gear greater than any other time in the Communities history,
There are eyes and checks and balances that are in place and that are improving as time goes by. Where we are is at the best possible place. You would have Jano not be an option I presume? Are you coming with a solution? If your solution doesn't include testing then its not a solution. Its your bosses longing for days gone by when we had no recourse and your bosses would shit in our mouths and claim they had taken us out to dinner.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 26, 2020)

biggerben692000 said:


> I'll ask again. How and why are you upset? You going to tell me one of the labs you work for weren't effected negatively? I'll also say that jano had a rough go of it when he first started off. Since he has been thoroughly vetted by people smarted than you and I, jolter. Unmarked samples....dozens,...were sent to jano and he has passed the vetting process. Jano has been determined to provide an important service to the Community. Its not surprising that its a rep who is most active on Source boards....boards who give sources moderator control over their threads and who are purely for profit is the one looking to discredit a guy who has worked hard to win the trust of countless members across the Community.
> You'd be smart to get on board with testing. You can talk all the shit you want. You can't stop the momentum that has seen control taken back by the consumer who for a long time was at the mercy of their source who in turn was at the mercy of their raw powder supplier.
> We stumbled through the Lab Max days. Those results are not accurate. The final word in testing is HPLC Mass Spec testing. Its become affordable and has made the amount of clean accurately dosed gear greater than any other time in the Communities history,
> There are eyes and checks and balances that are in place and that are improving as time goes by. Where we are is at the best possible place. You would have Jano not be an option I presume? Are you coming with a solution? If your solution doesn't include testing then its not a solution. Its your bosses longing for days gone by when we had no recourse and your bosses would shit in our mouths and claim they had taken us out to dinner.


The lab used chemtox and the gear passed 100%
His test had completely different results. I am waiting on the batch numbers to compare. 
And another member just sent me a link from bop about him testing same batches with different results. 
Look I'm over it now. The lab already agreed to do more test with chemtox for each batch received by the supplier so the lab is good on testing there side will be covered.
I will not be posting here or on meso anymore.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 26, 2020)

Who gives a fuk?

This thread was stupid and died over a year ago. Unless you are Jesus Christ, leave the raising from the dead to him, yeah?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 26, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Who gives a fuk?
> 
> This thread was stupid and died over a year ago. Unless you are Jesus Christ, leave the raising from the dead to him, yeah?


The subject is valid and important. To most anyway. The thread was started whenever it started but guys are sending samples to both Jano and chem4tox today and for the foreseeable future. 
If neither were testing any longer than, yes, it would make sense to leave it alone, but that isn't the case.


----------



## janoshik (Nov 26, 2020)

Wassup. Thank you Ben for telling me about this.

So the argument here is that I can't be a real lab, because the equip costs like 30k?

I mean, do you realize that I've tested over 9000 samples with average price over 100 USD per sample, right?

There are sources out that who paid me about that much alone over the years for QA/QC. Quite easily verifiable on the internet.

Also you are a member on Meso  - in case you missed, I've posted several picture of the equip over there, some very recently.

Another argument is that is requires schooling and stuff?

As if I was not the guy to go to ask anything related to analytical chemistry for several years now?

I mean, you present argument after an argument.
It feels a lot like finding the proverbial stick.

There is not a single other lab in the world that tests AAS and was vetted as many times as I was with blind samples.

You'd keep your website empty and value privacy as well, had people selling gutter oil as test were threatening you, mate.

I've stated so in the public before. Yet, you've missed that and only notice the bad stuff for some reason


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 26, 2020)

biggerben692000 said:


> The subject is valid and important. _*To most anyway.*_ The thread was started whenever it started but guys are sending samples to both Jano and chem4tox today and for the foreseeable future.
> If neither were testing any longer than, yes, it would make sense to leave it alone, but that isn't the case.



If it was important to anyone here, I suspect that there would be more comments about this in the past years.

Now we have a guy with 12 posts invited to add to this beaten horses death....

Its cool though. I can skip this thread like everyone else has. Carry on sir.


----------



## rawdeal (Nov 26, 2020)

Disagree.  I never bothered with this thread cause it was begun by spammer Emily, who had a bunch of other spam crap at that time.  But I usually enter a board by clicking "new posts," and when I saw the recent cast of characters, I thought it might be worth a look.

I actually do spread my .02 now and then in all the threads here about guys' cars and girls and various drama, but it's nice for a change to get an inside look at this community most of us just dabble in.  The more I understand about LE and sources and other boards, the more I like it.


----------



## janoshik (Nov 27, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> If it was important to anyone here, I suspect that there would be more comments about this in the past years.
> 
> Now we have a guy with 12 posts invited to add to this beaten horses death....
> 
> Its cool though. I can skip this thread like everyone else has. Carry on sir.



Yeah, right. Who do I think I am.

It's not like my tests are the talking point all over the internet, they talk about BigSwolePump and his edgy signature instead in the very edges of virtual space. 

-

Wassup jolter, you've liked the posts below mine, but somehow mine still lacks reaction. Is it that hard to admit your arguments were... invalid to put it mildly?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 27, 2020)

janoshik said:


> Yeah, right. Who do I think I am.
> 
> It's not like my tests are the talking point all over the internet, they talk about BigSwolePump and his edgy signature instead in the very edges of virtual space.
> 
> ...



Well, you did get another reply so you are are definitely a somebody now. "Your" tests are unimportant here as most here have reliable sources and don't need to test shit products made by shit sellers but by all means keep arguing with the 2 nobody's who just popped up here to talk about you. You as well as them will be gone in a few days as history dictates...

No one needs to admit anything in this post and your stupid arguments in here to each other would be better served in PM but I am just a guy with "an edgy signature" so what do I know?

Thanks for mentioning me, you internet sensation you...I am flattered.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 28, 2020)

janoshik said:


> Yeah, right. Who do I think I am.
> 
> It's not like my tests are the talking point all over the internet, they talk about BigSwolePump and his edgy signature instead in the very edges of virtual space.
> 
> ...


Im just saying a steroid tester on a forum is as worthy trusted as the shit labs you test.
If you were part of one specific forum for the forum that would be different.
Not saying you are not honest or trustworthy. I seen you on ansci and thought you were dedicated to that forum and thought that was awesome.
But then I seen you on meso and saw mma labs results were Fawken sad. So I had the owner of the lab send random shit to chemtox and they were outstanding.
Now that made me think you could be attached to a major lab or you were a lab on the side. Now these are just paranoid accusations by a nobody guy on forums.
But them I read BOP and the mands thread and I looked into testing and the schooling it takes.
I just was suspicious and that does not mean shit. But I think what your doing is amazing and I respect that but being the paranoid guy I am I personally would not trust your test 100% but that means zero.
As long as you are around it makes labs do shit right and that's what matters.
Mean if they are short a gram to batch up 100 vials at 250mg and they will only be 230mg and you are present at the forum then they will shit there pants.
And that is a good thing.


----------



## DOOM (Nov 28, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Well, you did get another reply so you are are definitely a somebody now. "Your" tests are unimportant here as most here have reliable sources and don't need to test shit products made by shit sellers but by all means keep arguing with the 2 nobody's who just popped up here to talk about you. You as well as them will be gone in a few days as history dictates...
> 
> No one needs to admit anything in this post and your stupid arguments in here to each other would be better served in PM but I am just a guy with "an edgy signature" so what do I know?
> 
> Thanks for mentioning me, you internet sensation you...I am flattered.



I suggest you stop speaking for this forum like your its ambassador? Lol you joined ugbb 3 years ago.Your opinion is your own! That’s why nobody is supporting your rant! 

All of your recent posts here are about bad mouthing other members or just random rants and uncontrollable complaining! You might just be too alpha for all of us! 

Testing is a good thing and it keeps sources honest. I’ve used jano in the past and I would use him again. If you have some actual proof that jano is corrupt or unqualified. Prove it or shut up already!


----------



## janoshik (Nov 28, 2020)

jolter604 said:


> Im just saying a steroid tester on a forum is as worthy trusted as the shit labs you test.
> If you were part of one specific forum for the forum that would be different.
> Not saying you are not honest or trustworthy. I seen you on ansci and thought you were dedicated to that forum and thought that was awesome.
> But then I seen you on meso and saw mma labs results were Fawken sad. So I had the owner of the lab send random shit to chemtox and they were outstanding.
> ...


If I were part of one specific forum, instead of dozens, wouldn't it be more likely that I'd be crooked? I mean, I don't understand the logic here. 

If I passed vetting on dozens of forums how is it worse thing than passing it on one, when there are many forums that are synonymous with manufacturers? 



jolter604 said:


> So I had the owner of the lab send random shit to chemtox and they were outstanding.


So... to get it straight, you'd worry about me being attached to a major lab, but you don't worry about authenticity of lab reports conduced directly by the owner of the lab? 

Cheers, thank you for reaction


----------



## mugzy (Nov 28, 2020)

Janoshik, how about making a thread explaining your services.


----------



## janoshik (Nov 28, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Janoshik, how about making a thread explaining your services.


Where shall I do so? 

Thank you


----------



## mugzy (Nov 28, 2020)

janoshik said:


> Where shall I do so?
> 
> Thank you



out it in the underground https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/5-Steroid-Underground-UNCENSORED


----------



## Send0 (Nov 28, 2020)

I really am an absolute nobody on these forums (no sarcasm), but I'm a sucker for stupid arguments and can't resist throwing in my 2 cents.



BigSwolePump said:


> Well, you did get another reply so you are are definitely a somebody now. "Your" tests are unimportant here as most here have reliable sources and don't need to test shit products made by shit sellers but by all means keep arguing with the 2 nobody's who just popped up here to talk about you. You as well as them will be gone in a few days as history dictates...
> 
> No one needs to admit anything in this post and your stupid arguments in here to each other would be better served in PM but I am just a guy with "an edgy signature" so what do I know?
> 
> Thanks for mentioning me, you internet sensation you...I am flattered.



I am a nobody on this forum (not being sarcastic), but somehow I doubt most people would say testing is worthless; especially those who don't have a private source or don't homebrew for themselves. There are people out there that depend on those tests to be able to have some level of confidence in the gear they are buying, and IMO there's nothing wrong with that.

I certainly wouldn't go out of my way to bash any services that do testing. I prefer for these types of businesses to be encouraged to proliferate and make themselves available. I'm just a new guy, and I may be gone tomorrow like a bunch of other nobodies that have come and gone, but neither of those things change the fact that there is value added for services like this.

I do agree though that this shit storm of a fight seems really weird in itself. It's an old thread posted by a china raw supplier, that was revived from the dead to talk about Jano. This is the part I struggle to wrap my head around, but beyond this I can't speak for anyone else but I'm good with the discussion/argument happening publicly.



jolter604 said:


> Im just saying a steroid tester on a forum is as worthy trusted as the shit labs you test. If you were part of one specific forum for the forum that would be different.
> Not saying you are not honest or trustworthy. I seen you on ansci and thought you were dedicated to that forum and thought that was awesome. But then I seen you on meso and saw mma labs results were Fawken sad.



Posting on meso does not make a service trust worthy or not trust worthy. You just used a fallacy to call Jano untrustworthy, while also saying you're not doing that. I have no issues with a person calling someone out, but if they do then they need to have the balls to just be direct and not any of this half ass wishy washy crap IMO.



jolter604 said:


> So I had the owner of the lab send random shit to chemtox and they were outstanding.
> Now that made me think you could be attached to a major lab or you were a lab on the side. Now these are just paranoid accusations by a nobody guy on forums.



It's in the UGL's business best interest to have the best numbers published. It's easy for the UGL to send a new batch to a different tester and slap a label on a vial that shows the original batch #. The fact that the results changed make me raise an eyebrow even more at the UGL than it does to the service doing the testing.

It's in a testing services interest to be objective and unbiased. What's the point if all consumers felt the tester was a scammer. Consumers would all lose confidence in products with results from that tester, which would lead to less of the UGL's product being sold, which means UGLs would start using another testing service that consumers trusted. It doesn't make business sense for a testing service to produce fake results... it will just bite them in the ass in the end.



jolter604 said:


> But them I read BOP and the mands thread and I looked into testing and the schooling it takes. I just was suspicious and that does not mean shit. But I think what your doing is amazing and I respect that but being the paranoid guy I am I personally would not trust your test 100% but that means zero.
> As long as you are around it makes labs do shit right and that's what matters. Mean if they are short a gram to batch up 100 vials at 250mg and they will only be 230mg and you are present at the forum then they will shit there pants.
> And that is a good thing.



How are you able to talk out of both sides of your mouth like that. Teach me this skill. You bash Jano while telling him how much you respect him.

Again, I'm not against a person calling another party out; I think skepticism is a beneficial thing given the nature of all of this. However, if you really believe in what you are saying then say it with conviction. Pick a side and stick to what you believe, otherwise there is no point to any of your earlier posts.


----------



## rawdeal (Nov 28, 2020)

You may be somewhat unknown, but you're not a nobody.  Perspective and common sense are uncommon virtues in some places ... good post.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 28, 2020)

I'm just pointing out there are three threads where the test were wring or never even done and results were given.
A pack was returned and he gave test results.
Another was two of the same samples were sent with two different results.
To me that just seems fishy.
But at the same time having a tester present makes labs have a less desire to pull some foul shit on members.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 28, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I suggest you stop speaking for this forum like your its ambassador? Lol you joined ugbb 3 years ago.Your opinion is your own! That’s why nobody is supporting your rant!
> 
> All of your recent posts here are about bad mouthing other members or just random rants and uncontrollable complaining! You might just be too alpha for all of us!
> 
> Testing is a good thing and it keeps sources honest. I’ve used jano in the past and I would use him again. If you have some actual proof that jano is corrupt or unqualified. Prove it or shut up already!



I never said anything about anyone being corrupt. I merely mentioned that those services are not in demand here since the majority have reliable sources that don't need test to prove their legitimacy. 

Judging by your physique, I would imagine that you have a need to test your products as they are likely not legit. I can see you needing the service.

You have more to say to me? PM me or don't address me directly again.


----------



## Charger69 (Nov 28, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I never said anything about anyone being corrupt. I merely mentioned that those services are not in demand here since the majority have reliable sources that don't need test to prove their legitimacy.
> 
> Judging by your physique, I would imagine that you have a need to test your products as they are likely not legit. I can see you needing the service.
> 
> You have more to say to me? PM me or don't address me directly again.



Come on man. Please stop with the “my dick is bigger than yours”.  
Based on your comments, Charles Glass knows shit about bodybuilding. 
There is enough discourse happening in the world. We all came here for the same reason.  Let’s agree to disagree without personal attacks.  
I am the second nobody on here.  LOL  I do not know about anyone’s reputation, but I will listen to anyone independent of there knowledge level.  I listen, evaluate, and then decide. Sometimes I will even test something I don’t believe in.
I am looking forward to the information that you and others on here have to provide and I am sure that I won’t always agree.  That’s OK.  
I am far from being a newbie so I have my own ideals and protocols but am open to new ideas.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 28, 2020)

Charger69 said:


> Come on man. Please stop with the “my dick is bigger than yours”.
> Based on your comments, Charles Glass knows shit about bodybuilding.
> There is enough discourse happening in the world. We all came here for the same reason.  Let’s agree to disagree without personal attacks.
> I am the second nobody on here.  LOL  I do not know about anyone’s reputation, but I will listen to anyone independent of there knowledge level.  I listen, evaluate, and then decide. Sometimes I will even test something I don’t believe in.
> ...



Taking this way out of context buddy.

The guy I was referring too knows why. We have already been there once and he has been banned already for crossing lines even as far as talking about death to certain members. He tends to like to comment running his mouth to people on subjects that don't mention him. That's why I am not having discourse with him here and I offer a man solution in PM. But that will take a man so...

The nobody comment refers to members who all of a sudden come back to this forum to talk about this guy after not posting for months or years. Not that they are a legit nobody. I am not qualified to say that. What I am saying is that its a common theme that members start commenting on some unheard of source to boost their reputation and the next thing comes PMs offering their service.

He has started his own thread and I will read and listen to what is said to form my own opinion without someone jumping back on this forum to boost this name.

Stick around buddy. You obviously don't understand my comments and their intent.


----------



## Charger69 (Nov 28, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Taking this way out of context buddy.
> 
> The guy I was referring too knows why. We have already been there once and he has been banned already for crossing lines even as far as talking about death to certain members. He tends to like to comment running his mouth to people on subjects that don't mention him. That's why I am not having discourse with him here and I offer a man solution in PM. But that will take a man so...
> 
> ...



Fair enough.  I jumped to a conclusion without knowing the history.


----------



## DOOM (Nov 28, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Taking this way out of context buddy.
> 
> The guy I was referring too knows why. We have already been there once and he has been banned already for crossing lines even as far as talking about death to certain members. He tends to like to comment running his mouth to people on subjects that don't mention him. That's why I am not having discourse with him here and I offer a man solution in PM. But that will take a man so...
> 
> ...


 I actually have never been banned at ugbb. FAKE NEWS!! I’ve been deservingly warned to chill out. So have a lot of people here including veterans and elite members. 

Even if I was banned? How would that be relevant to the subject of analytical testing of PED? Your desperately reaching for straws in a attempt to smear my reputation and you can’t even get your facts straight.

Your are not ever going to dictate how and where I address you. I’m going real easy on you today out of respect for the board.

You are more like a whiny little chubby kid who’s mom won’t let them eat anymore cookies?

Not very alpha! 

Oh here’s a link that I think you might find useful. 

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...1/living-someone-who-constantly-complains?amp


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 28, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I actually have never been banned at ugbb. FAKE NEWS!! I’ve been deservingly warned to chill out. So have a lot of people here including veterans and elite members.
> 
> Even if I was banned? How would that be relevant to the subject of analytical testing of PED? Your desperately reaching for straws in a attempt to smear my reputation and you can’t even get your facts straight.
> 
> ...


Liked for the FAKE NEWS.
Shit is ruining the country and the forums.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 28, 2020)

https://youtu.be/0M5Th8QAcqo
If only they had a video in English where they tested some roids....


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 28, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I actually have never been banned at ugbb. FAKE NEWS!! I’ve been deservingly warned to chill out. So have a lot of people here including veterans and elite members.
> 
> Even if I was banned? How would that be relevant to the subject of analytical testing of PED? Your desperately reaching for straws in a attempt to smear my reputation and you can’t even get your facts straight.
> 
> ...




Figured you couldn't be a man. Pm still open if you change your mind.


----------

